
First look at YC Demo Day - rokhayakebe
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2007/08/boston-vcs-gets.html
======
nanijoe
I personally liked anywhere.FM on first use. There may be other sites that
provide the same features, but I don't know them. My first instinct is to use
the website to share my music with my brother who lives on another continent

------
bootload
_"... The companies were much higher quality than I expected. The founders
were nearly all coders and hackers but did a surprisingly good job at
presenting their idea, target market, and business model ..."_ ~ Don Dodge

Is YC being embraced by the larger VC community?

If so, this is a further tick of approval of the YC techniques used to get
startups to market. The quoted comments are a remarkable turn-around in
opinion from Don Dodge ( _'Since when does growing $4 Billion a year = Dead?'_
) and It's great to see the candidates flexing their skills of _persuasion_.
Selling the idea(s) as much as building it.

How much effort went into making sure other VC's could also see the new
recruits?

~~~
bootload
maybe I should have read this ~ <http://www.innoeco.com/2007/08/demo-day-at-y-
combinator.html>

------
sherman
Congrats to all the founders, the launched betas look promising.

------
ashu
I just don't understand why some of these guys are so hell bent on disparaging
YC. Whether YC is right or not, time will tell and it's YC that has to worry
about it. But, what do _these other people_ gain out of it?

------
nickb
Which team is doing video dating?

~~~
pg
They're one of the ones that aren't launched yet. 3/4 of this batch aren't
launched yet.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Can we get some hints here? That's like the third best thing after not making
it ( the 2nd being we reviewed our product and made it better)

~~~
dhouston
RTFA. the blog post lists a 2-3 word blurb for each company in the first
paragraph.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Dude. I need more than that. Anyone could have predicted that. Thats not info

~~~
rms
Obviously they haven't launched, but you can imagine that a video dating site
is a lot like OKCupid, except everyone has the capability of sending video
messages and doing live video chats. They also get to sell webcams, for those
that don't have them.

------
zach
"A stock-picking community?" Worthio two-point-oh?

